# overblown valeter an overblown price ! £600 detail - Grab a Coffee



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

See how the rest of the world actually views detailing

:tumbleweed:

http://www.mbclub.co.uk/forums/detailing-mbclub/111431-600-quid-detail.html


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Until one or two cars are done for members they dont believe its worth it. Once a couple have it done then its "Keeping up with the jone's" time


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

There are some people on there with weird attitudes Scott, 'My car is worth 50K, and when it need servicing it always goes to Mercedes to cover it in babypowder and charge me but yay me, I take to to the £7 car washes twice a month' 

These people will never ever change their point of view, but ironically most of them like the 'best' things in life.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

> Depending on how the sun is aligned depends on which ratio you mix your APC.


I do love some of the comments though, thankfully I think most of us can laugh back at them 

At least someone had the decency to link the PB job on the RS6 MTM, and only one person looked at it i think


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why waste your money on mercedes garages to service your car get a local good garage to do it for you to EU standards it won't affect you warranty and save a packet of money instead of being ripe off by main dealers


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

Detailing is a dark art thats misunderstood. I'd love to see the befores and afters of the person who said they can get similar results with £40 worth of halfords stuff. Swirl shots and all, you could probs do a good job, but no way a full detail.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

A comment about a pro detailers video....

This is this guys way of thinking...

_*"...Looks like a poncey advert showing somebody washing and waxing a car? The advert being payed for indirectly by mug punters that go along with this notion that cleaning and waxing has a secret skill.

The fact is this; good luck to you if you are charging these sorts of amounts yourself. And I do mean that aswell, anyone that relieves stupid rich people of their money, well done.."*_


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Haters are gonna hate...

I could not care less....

Good point about the servicing Bouncer... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

I just read it all too, I'm amazed, I've only been into detailing for a few months, but even before I was I respected what was done!

My dads M3 was covered in hologramming and swirls and we knew that "we" didn't have the skill or knowledge to sort it.

I don't understand how these guys think they can whip down Halfords and sort a car for £40.

It's highly amusing, I've probably spent £400 on gear and I still don't have all bases covered, I have NOTHING for the interior either.

Ho hum


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

most of the comments on their are laughable. some of them really don't have a clue


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Seems a fairly balanced discussion to be fair and some of the comments are intelligent and well informed. Some aren't and it's those people who will never be convinced.....and why would anyone want to? Carry on doing whatever you think is the best for you - if that's a £5 drive through, then great! 

The few what I'd term 'silly' comments on there aren't anything we've not all seen before, and sadly it's only demonstrative of the plague throughout the internet now that: If you don't understand something, rather than look at it objectively and come to a decision if it's right for you; bash it and ridicule it instead - it will gain you great forum kudos amongst your peers and make for good entertainment. Sad really, but it's rife.

I have to confess though; I think I'm pretty clued up on most forums out there and speak with the mods and admins on a few of them from time to time, but I've never even heard of that site.....sorry chaps


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Viper said:


> I have to confess though; I think I'm pretty clued up on most forums out there and speak with the mods and admins on a few of them from time to time, but I've never even heard of that site.....sorry chaps


At first I thought it may have been about Connect 4 & Buckaroo!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The comment about getting your car resprayed to a high standard for £600 made me laugh!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

seems a typical argument I see this day in day out in the shop, there quite happy to pay a main dealer £120 + vat per hour to change there oil which in fact kwik fit could do the job for a tenth of the price but they wont pay a detailer £50 per hour where as a valeter couldnt do the job even if he where to charge a tenth of the price.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

comment 14 gets me....what a to55er....


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

> silver_star
> Member
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2010
> ...


£100 on tools & products!!!!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

look at the counter at the bottom of the thread. 10 members and 32 guests:lol: i guess a fair few of those are from us at DW


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

MuZiZZle said:


> £100 on tools & products!!!!


i know. i've spend probably that just on products and i haven't even gone mental, i think the most i have paid for a wax was about £20


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

The only loser in that argument, unfortunately, are a lot of mercedes, driving around looking dull.
But its ok, as long as you get bent over at the dealers! Hell, they should let the dealers clean them, and we all know how good some of those are!! 
:buffer::lol::doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i feel like we should all join just for a crack :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

> They clean things - cleaning isnt rocket science and normally pays minimum wage because it isnt very hard to do. Most of the time taken when detailing is getting into all the little nooks and crannies with soap and water or vacuuming where most people cant be arsed because it cant be seen.
> 
> The only tricky bit is the paint correction but even then, you simply choose the right tool for the job (in this case a polish and pad) and you polish, letting the tools do the job for you. Even if you dont know which polish to use you can just look it up on the label or on the web. Very little skill involved if truth be told.
> 
> ...


some really make it out to be easy to MP! :lol: what a load of twaddle....and brain numbing interesting the conversation and understanding from some of them is brain numbing for just giving silly comments because they fail to understand something!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

:lol: i'm going to join and see what they have to say.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

anthonyh90 said:


> :lol: i'm going to join and see what they have to say.


wonder if they start to realize that DW members are after them :lol: although the cat might out the bag on the latest post!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

been signed up a while and just replied....


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, with 2 members viewing it, and 40+ 'guests' I think they might know yes


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

:lol: and 2 of the members are probably me and russ :lol:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think that cat is now well and truly out of the bag :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

> tpwuk
> Hardcore MB Enthusiast
> 
> tpwuk's Avatar
> ...


i believe it has :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Just been reading it - great popcorn reading that :thumb:

In all fairness to 'others', you must admit that £600 for 'cleaning' a car does sound steep. I expect some off 'em think we should be on 'Rogue Traders' for charging so much.

Sometimes <not often> I do wish I didn't find cleaning my car so rewarding, as it would make my life more easier not worrying about bird turds and the slightest scratch.

And I think what one off 'em said about it being 'mind-numbing' is quite true. It's just that I find it to be a therapeutic mind-numbing experience, where they'd rather be doing something else I guess.

To each their own at the end of the day, but a very laughable post - cheers OP :thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 55 (9 members and 46 guests)


hahaha!

Genius


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just been reading it - great popcorn reading that :thumb:
> 
> ...


don't deny is but the silly comments have made my day!

I wonder what this something else atm :lol: getting their a*se taken out by an MB dealer? and i quite" for the marble lined floors" :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't help but agree with a couple of the comments, £600 is too much for a car like that, and nobody in their right mind would be able to justify that sort of cash for an old £5k car.... there's no point.

I think that's the point one guy was trying to make but kept getting mis-quoted or misunderstood on it, he can see the point of detailing and would happily pay near £300 but was just saying £600 is too much for that sort of car - That i definitely agree with him on!

I think that's the problem a lot of Pro's must face,when it's quiet is that to 99.9% of the public they are still going to think £600 is way too much to "clean" their car, as you keep reading most simply say "It'll only get dirty again" - They don't understand about paint correction or the level of protection being applied....

The bit that annoys me too is that so many people buying new cars will happily part with £300-£500 for a Lifeshine protection, or Diamond-brite treatment as this is sold to them as some incredible force-field type shell over their paintwork that is impossible to damage. To those people i would recommend they save the money and buy the kit themselves, or pay someone to do it for them.

At the end of the day though, yes £600 is too much to spend on that car.... and i would imagine he'd be just as happy with a £250 enhancement detail from another Pro!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Since when have the Eastern Euro's been able to slice the cost of a full detail by 80% :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

> I pay some very nice East European men £7 about every two weeks, the car looks great for about a week, gets dirty and I have it done again!


:lol:

I'm going to make a cuppa and read every post


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As much as I don't want to get into any cross forum feuds about anything, and have quashed a few in the past, I would just say this seeing as this thread is now quoted over there:

Just have a look around this site - we have over 100 different businesses advertise with us ranging from manufacturing, through to retail through to service based, many of which have been our partners for years. DW is the undisputed No.1 site of its kind anywhere in Europe and will shortly be the World.

Why am I saying this? Not to blow my own trumpet, but to say: If you don't 'get' detailing, or don't want to be involved in it, then fair enough, don't - nobody cares! but don't ridicule it or dismiss it as worthless, because it's a huge industry now and growing at a very fast pace. People involved in it at hobbiest level enjoy their pastime and do no harm to anyone doing it. Many people enjoy a good living out of it. Many people are delighted with the results they get on their cars because of it, and employ a detailer regularly. People with expensive motors didn't get to own them by being stupid, naive or reckless with their money, so that they deem a detailing service is something to use time and time again is testament to it being worth _their_ outlay to _them_.

It's not for everyone, but then what is?

Whatever happened to 'live and let live' eh?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Plus let's look at this way.

Most of these DIY (Lets go to halfords and do it ourselves brigade) will end up doing something to their paint and thinking "Ooh, I better register on DW under the radar and get some professional advice :lol:

In all seriousness though, they have their opinion and we have ours so i'm happy to laugh at them from here and not get involved any further.
Hopefully some of them will register on here and realise how hard it actually is to keep your car looking so perfect day in day out.

Good luck to them i say


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive got pics from a cls Mercedes I once took care of ( client has different car now ) It was taken to a Mercedes dealer for service and they totally buggered the finish up. Hydra blade scratches were added and attempted to be removed which left buffer trails and many a swirl. That thing was virtually flawless and was specifically waxed with rainforest rub once a month ( clients request ) How can they say any monkey can do this work
We as a community of wacky waxaholics understand it is far from easy but to the untrained and the haters, were insane and ripping folk off:doublesho:devil:

No doubt a vast majority are pipe smokers or dodgy car wash come drug den owners:lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i think the forum has crashed:lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ive had enough of it now anyway....just childs play for some of them....and i CBA to be honest....


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like reflectology has "Thrown the rattle out of the cot"


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Mercedes Benz are £120/hr +vat these days, and I have seen the kind of shoddy worksmanship that goes on at those dealerships first hand. It's all well and good asking what qualifications have detailers got, and that dealerships charge more because of the skilled labour etc.. what they don't realise is, the mechanic doing the job 7/10 previously worked on Ford's or was a tyre fitter at kwik-fit! :lol: I've seen SLS' with water poured all over the enjoy bay from the bloke doing the PDI (when topping up washer fluid etc)... then the valeters totally ruined the paintwork when it was prepped ready to go out.

As someone who can both detail and carry out mechanical work on a variety of cars, he's incredibly naive to think that the skill sets are far apart - claiming anyone can wash a car but not anyone can service one. I know something, servicing a car is much easier than detailing one from top to bottom, and it's very easy money to carry out a service....

Some people need to open their eyes. But I suppose this is the beauty of the internet, everyone is always 'right' :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Russ should offer spike full use of his gear on spikes car and see what kind of a mess he makes, maybe then he'll learn some decorum and appreciation for the patience and skill that goes into detailing.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I think Russ should offer spike full use of his gear on spikes car and see what kind of a mess he makes, maybe then he'll learn some decorum and appreciation for the patience and skill that goes into detailing.


Then pay russ £600 to correct it:lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Had to join and put tuppence in. Its a sorry affair but needs to be righted. Yet another hatred thread somewhere.


----------



## Alphamen (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone please inform poster #160 that you don't need halogen lights  and the natural sunlight will show a car's paintwork flaws up better than any artificial light source.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Alphamen said:


> Someone please inform poster #160 that you don't need halogen lights  and the natural sunlight will show a car's paintwork flaws up better than any artificial light source.


:lol::thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Alphamen said:


> Someone please inform poster #160 that you don't need halogen lights  and the natural sunlight will show a car's paintwork flaws up better than any artificial light source.


Some people are happy for their cars to be put through the scratchmaster 3000 at the local supermarket, the Asda in Queensferry is testament to this - it's constantly busy, whereas there's a small minority (on here) that strive for perfection. Some of the comments from car club members on that german bedford site are astounding, I'll make an assumption and say that the only reason some of them drive mercs is because of brand snobbery, purely based on the way they'll treat/mistreat the car shows their lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay, can we not resort to personal insults please folks :thumb: You don't need to do that to back up your side of the debate.

As said, I don't want DW to have any ongoing disputes with other sites, and I'd always rather build a bridge than knock one down. I don't know who MBClub's 'big chief' is unfortunately as I wasn't familiar with the forum until today I'm afraid, but if I did I'm sure this little difference of opinion could be ironed out, and we all go about our business as before and let others get on with theirs :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

the admin on the site is a bit of a wally imo


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

wont keep me away for long....will be back on in a bit....actually had a quick rummage thru the rubbish and found an old gremlin.....:lol::lol:


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

Just read the first post and recognise him - Ged, he was a troll on a few other sites I (used to) use, namely migweb - moderating him took so much of our time.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know why it upsets so many people, some get it some dont. 

Some people are happy with a £5 tshirt others like to spend there money on designer gear (and it dont matter if your rich or poor it goes both ways) if it makes you feel better having your car look its best and you will spend a bit of time looking after it your self, then detailing might be for you, if you simply use a car as a tool to get from one place to another and as long as it looks good from 10ft its good enough, then its more than likely waisted on you. 

Its not for everyone, but it is for some.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

**** em!( dont worry about it, I think swirly £7 car washes are a massive waste of £7  and what ever value it robs off their car and their pride in it, you can't worry about what a couple of guys on some other forum think, we clearly think differently?, but it's their opinion. It's just happens to be wrong ..

Detailing costs what it costs because of the over heads and time, its of value to those who desire a detailed finish and understand the above. To others it's a waste of money, and to be honest it would be a waste of those people's money.

So let them think what they want and wince when you see their wire wool effect Merc in the carpark.

Don't hate back, it leads no where . Be cool .

And one last thing most of them were keen to look at trying it themselves, like turtles hatching on a beach, some will make it to the sea of DW and of them some will come to understand and embrace detailing. Some might read this thread. The rest will have their opinion take the p and have ****ty looking cars .

Hello merc people ...


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Just to stick up for MB club site its a VERY good site. As is this one.


I happen to own a Merc and have been a member on the MB site for a few Years, I Also like to keep my car clean and hence why I'm over here also.


There will always be differences that's what makes the world go by, lets just get on with topics in hand on this forum.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

A210 AMG said:


> I Also like to keep my car clean and hence why I'm over here also.
> 
> There will always be differences that's what makes the world go by, lets just get on with topics in hand on this forum.


Exactly, even better said than mine, more concise too .


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i think from my point of view its the dont feed after midnight fella that is stirring with quite a big wooden spoon and is labelling every detailer with an extortionate warning ....making out that the work achieved by us can be achieved with the same degree in only a few hrs on his drive with minimal expertise....i must say though its good of you to pop on and say a few words....but, and this is with some degree of frustration that I have not come across such slating regarding detailers on any of the sites/forums i am on like the battering that detailing is taking over on MBClub....which kind of surprises me because its sort of a brand that is targeted by detailers, and i say targeted in the slightest manner....its a prestige marque...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> There are some people on there with weird attitudes Scott, 'My car is worth 50K, and when it need servicing it always goes to Mercedes to cover it in babypowder and charge me but yay me, I take to to the £7 car washes twice a month'
> 
> These people will never ever change their point of view, but ironically most of them like the 'best' things in life.


They will when they experience it.....


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

Someof those people just do not have pride. What some of them are basicaly saying is if u buy a house for cheap...then it aint worth cleaning properly ever. They would not clean the LCD/LED TV with out the proper cleaners......why......cause it will give them a shte looking horroble screen. 

I just wasted 10 mins of my life reading that. Only got to page 5. 

Each to their own.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> Just to stick up for MB club site its a VERY good site. As is this one.
> 
> I happen to own a Merc and have been a member on the MB site for a few Years, I Also like to keep my car clean and hence why I'm over here also.
> 
> There will always be differences that's what makes the world go by, lets just get on with topics in hand on this forum.


Hi A210AMG (would use your name but cant find it )
I am NOT a detailer but what we on this site call a hobbyist. That is someone a step back from a pro detailer but one who is still pretty damn good at 'finishing' cars - usually their own.
As i am not a member of your club site, never having owned a Merc, could you do me a favour and make an offer to any of the 'detailer baiters' as follows.
Invite them to make contact with me and i will arrange for them to bring their car to my address. I will then tape the car in half and offer the use of my polisher. they can bring their £40 worth of halfords goodies and do one side and I will dip into my slightly more expensive box of goodies and do the other side. We will then remove the tape and compare the car. If they are as capable as they say they are and our hobby/work is as easy as they say it is there will be little if any difference and they can drive home with a lovely shiney car.
If however, as I suspect, they find one side of the car massively different to the other they then have TWO options.
1. As they claim that detailing is OCD and no one really looks at the paint on a car they can drive their two tone paint work Merc as it is :lol:
or
2. Put up a public acknowledgement that they were wrong and I will finish the car for FREE!!!!!!!!!
Ming the Helpful
PS I do not do this for a living but do on occasion get paid for my services.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ do you want me to cut and paste that to the MB Club site


You guys and girls don't need to tell me  I know what you do is superb.


I want to get mine even cleaner and learnig slowly on here what does what..


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

"Some bodyshops will spray your car for that cash and do a good job."

:lol: and then :wall:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> ^ do you want me to cut and paste that to the MB Club site
> 
> You guys and girls don't need to tell me  I know what you do is superb.
> 
> I want to get mine even cleaner and learnig slowly on here what does what..


Hi mate
Yes please it is a genuine offer and I will take lots of pics and provide tea and bacon sandwiches so long as the challenger is a NICE person.
LOL
Ming the ready


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Ming said:


> Hi mate
> Yes please it is a genuine offer and I will take lots of pics and provide tea and bacon sandwiches so long as the challenger is a NICE person.
> LOL
> Ming the ready


Thanks mate
Just seen it pop up on the Merc site
Thanks again
Ming the hobbyist


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

No probs if you were near me I'd take you up on the offer but you could do the whole car as I KNOW it would be better than I could do.

But as I learn more techniques and get the right kit I will get there


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

Ming said:


> Hi A210AMG (would use your name but cant find it )
> I am NOT a detailer but what we on this site call a hobbyist. That is someone a step back from a pro detailer but one who is still pretty damn good at 'finishing' cars - usually their own.
> As i am not a member of your club site, never having owned a Merc, could you do me a favour and make an offer to any of the 'detailer baiters' as follows.
> Invite them to make contact with me and i will arrange for them to bring their car to my address. I will then tape the car in half and offer the use of my polisher. they can bring their £40 worth of halfords goodies and do one side and I will dip into my slightly more expensive box of goodies and do the other side. We will then remove the tape and compare the car. If they are as capable as they say they are and our hobby/work is as easy as they say it is there will be little if any difference and they can drive home with a lovely shiney car.
> ...


Ha. Can I be one of those haters. I'll buy £40 of Halfrauds stuff. I'll even let u use my new shiny rotary. (and finish my half with my shiny rotary)


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> No probs if you were near me I'd take you up on the offer but you could do the whole car as I KNOW it would be better than I could do.
> 
> But as I learn more techniques and get the right kit I will get there


Sunny Yorkshire mate
But .... you are a convert anyway so it would not have the same effect
PS
Did this the other day








Should have seen it before!!
CLK230 Kompressor, full leather and plenty of toys
Nice car AFTERWARDS 
All I did was read listen look and practice LOTS of practice. I am not and never will be 'Pro detailer' standard but can make a big difference to an 'average' car.
Ming the Hobbyist


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

xanimalx said:


> Ha. Can I be one of those haters. I'll buy £40 of Halfrauds stuff. I'll even let u use my new shiny rotary. (and finish my half with my shiny rotary)


LOL
Cheat
You are one of us!!
Ming the Detective


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Quite a chuckle seeing how heated it seems to be getting on there. Time for more of this


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I thought it'd cooled off Scott tbh? and I have to say I'd be glad about it :thumb:

Besides it really isn't worth arguing about as nobody's going to 'win' here - DW members aren't going to throw all their gear away and stop doing what they do, and members on there aren't all suddenly going to start cleaning their tyre treads with cotton buds (not that anyone does that here; just exaggerating a point for effect of course). I guess it's just a case of pride and not wanting to back down in a difference of opinion, which is fine so long as it's done in a civil manner. Sometimes good things can come out of even a 'heated' debate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Viper said:


> I thought it'd cooled off Scott tbh? and I have to say I'd be glad about it :thumb:
> 
> Besides it really isn't worth arguing about as nobody's going to 'win' here - DW members aren't going to throw all their gear away and stop doing what they do, and members on there aren't all suddenly going to start cleaning their tyre treads with cotton buds (not that anyone does that here; just exaggerating a point for effect of course). I guess it's just a case of pride and not wanting to back down in a difference of opinion, which is fine so long as it's done in a civil manner. Sometimes good things can come out of even a 'heated' debate.


Hers hoping then.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

it baffles me somewhat. as mentioned earlier in this thread, a lot of detailing work comes from owners of cars of that sort of standard/prestige/price, and for it to be an owners club website that is saying things like this 

each to their own i suppose :thumb:

carry on :buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yet again, people just looking at the hours involved and total price. 14 hours work for £600 = about £42 per hour, out of that comes product cost, fuel if travelling, wages if you employ others, rent for a unit, various insurances etc etc. some people just don't look at the bigger picture


----------



## jayswiss (May 6, 2011)

*OBSERVERS VIEW OF DETAILING?* = [Detailing Exposure Vs. Non-Exposure] + [Detailing Education Vs. Non-Education]
 
From a high-level, I think this thread and the various views expressed on the MB forum pivots on, [1] exposure Vs. non-exposure and [2] education Vs. non-education with regards to Detailing. As a Detailing customer, I find this topic and its linkage with the MB forum interesting.

As some of you are aware, I recently started a thread charting the bad experience*, I received from a well known vendor who 'detailed' my BMW 5 Series. I paid circa £500 for the 'privilege' and although I had a very bad experience*, would I spend £xxx+ on detailing again? Damn right I would, as long as it was done by someone who knew their trade. I would go even further and say any future cars I purchase will be detailed without a doubt.

Prior to finding this site, (and due to my previous issue*), my limited knowledge and attitude to detailing was skeptical. However, in a relatively short time period, with exposure to this forum, I think I have learnt so much from the point of wanting to keep my car in the best condition possible. Infact, I have purchased 2 buckets, grit guards, washing mitts, a foamer, and other items to help me maintain my vehicles with more care!

I think those criticizing Detailing on the other forum have every right to do so, as the probability is that some of them have no, or limited exposure to what can be achieved through professional Detailing. There will obviously be those who will never buy-into the Detailing concept. However, if some of them spent a little time on this forum, perhaps there would be a shift in some attitudes. Perhaps, the public linkage between the 2 forums is a great opportunity for this to be facilitated.

Ironically, another point is that on the various BMW forum's I am a member of, Detailing is very well respected and it appears numerous BMW owners have had their cars Detailed by professionals. Some of the BMW forums even have dedicated Detailing sections. Over the last 12 months or so, I have noticed that the support for and exposure to Detailing has grown immensely on the BMW forums.

*_Now resolved_


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't forget if you are detailing your own car you have to revert to their geek speak, here's a quick guide, I'm sure there is more.

1. You don't scrub wheels, you agitate them.
2. You don't apply foam car wash it is "snow foam".
3. You don't sit and wait after applying foam - you have to "let it dwell"
4. You don't use "cloths", you have to use micro fibre "towels"
5. You can't use warm water, you must use water heated to 60 degrees, not 59, not 61 either.

This fella is really asking for it. _Geek speak wtf_ and 11 people thanked him

Admins bin the post if you feel the need ,Squirt managed to get my back up. Bad night all i can say


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I frequent the MB forum occasionally, there's a good bunch that know there detailing, at a recent AMG meet they were very welcoming and would happily chat detailing without me prompting and starting the conversation, trust me I don't want to chat detailing at every opportunity.

Obviously there are a huge chunk that don't do detailing and appreciate what's involved, most of the comments on there are sheep like and are just get the keyboard warrior syndrome, speak to them in person and their opinions change.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I suspect that on almost all car forums (and there are a fair few) the same discussions go on regularly so although that particular poster has been fairly eloquent in some of his points it all adds up to the same thing. Some people enjoy looking after their cars and some people see it as a chore. 

I wonder how many of the detailing "haters" are happy to stick their pride and joys into the dodgy mechanic at the end of the road rather than the "approved" Mercedes mechanic.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Some great comments in there from people that do know what they are talking about though.


----------



## jayswiss (May 6, 2011)

Dingo2002 said:


> I suspect that on almost all car forums (and there are a fair few) the same discussions go on regularly so although that particular poster has been fairly eloquent in some of his points it all adds up to the same thing. Some people enjoy looking after their cars and some people see it as a chore.
> 
> I wonder how many of the detailing "haters" are happy to stick their pride and joys into the dodgy mechanic at the end of the road rather than the "approved" Mercedes mechanic.


You are talking about a particular mindset; "Some people enjoy looking after their cars and some people see it as a chore"; in principle, I agree with this. However, I was alleviating towards the root cause of such mindsets, from a high-level, through the degree of detailing exposure and detailing education.

I believe what helps to encapsulate all of this is the perceived added value for an end user; do they pay £x for a 'Euro Wash' or pay £xxx+ for what they perhaps perceive as an extended carwash? Again, this goes back to exposure and education and perhaps the public linkage between the 2 forums is a great opportunity for this to be facilitated.

Interesting point about the choice of mechanic.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Jay
Interesting post mate and i agree with you. The trouble that I see is that on any forum there are , for want of a better description, TROLLs who get off on slagging people and their opinions off and generally creating disharmony amongst folk. How much better would this have been if one of the instigators had come on here and invited a couple to their site to EXPLAIN why a detail could cost so much eh!!
There are a couple on the Merc site who appear to be making all the noise and those that agree with our way of thinking seem to be getting drowned out by the online shouting.
I made an offer, in a friendly jokey manner to have a 'detailing' contest so that one of the main protagonists would have the oportunity to 'prove his point' and all it got was

doing half half with a detailer and comparing thats missing the point a little since i really couldnt be arsed to put that much effort in.
To finish an arguement with _*i really couldnt be arsed to put that much effort in.*_ means that they have no arguement and only want to hear the sound of their own opinion!!

We will never convince some people of the merits of detailing a car and of that I am glad. That way MY car will always stand out in a crowd and people will want me to make their car look like mine.:thumb:
Ming the Relaxed


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Just out of interest I used to be a member of the GTO club site and we had a whole garage of show and shine and even a section for engine bays!! One of the members is now a very respected detailer in his own right!
I am sure that they have no animosity towards detailers.
Ming the considered


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

jayswiss said:


> You are talking about a particular mindset; "Some people enjoy looking after their cars and some people see it as a chore"; in principle, I agree with this. However, I was alleviating towards the root cause of such mindsets, from a high-level, through the degree of detailing exposure and detailing education.
> 
> I believe what helps to encapsulate all of this is the perceived added value for an end user; do they pay £x for a 'Euro Wash' or pay £xxx+ for what they perhaps perceive as an extended carwash? Again, this goes back to exposure and education and perhaps the public linkage between the 2 forums is a great opportunity for this to be facilitated.
> 
> Interesting point about the choice of mechanic.


Have to agree with this, I have picked up a few clients over the last year who have only just got into detailing who would have previously used the local £5 hand car wash and been quite happy, untill realising the damage caused and how detailing can massively improve the appearance of their car's!. 

Richard


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Just started chuckling to myself.
At the bottom of the MB site forum page are three adverts.
You guessed it!
One is for a high end detailers who even does planes and helicopters as well as supercars!!
Bet he is cheap as chips!! LOL
Ming the observant!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ming, your comments at the end of each post are making me:lol:

Ive personally had an influx in clients that dont even know what detailing is at all. They wanted something more unique and after meetings, correspondance and sometimes demo's, they have all booked in and are quietly confident of what there vehicle is about to have carried out to it. Divide / variety is the spice of life:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thread Hijack 

@Scott

How did you do that Twitter picture linky thing?


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Ming, your comments at the end of each post are making me:lol:
> 
> Ive personally had an influx in clients that dont even know what detailing is at all. They wanted something more unique and after meetings, correspondance and sometimes demo's, they have all booked in and are quietly confident of what there vehicle is about to have carried out to it. Divide / variety is the spice of life:thumb:


LOL
Been doing it for years mate
Used to do it at work at times much to the annoyance of my boss!!:thumb:
Glad it makes you smile!!
Just for you
Ming the Mirth Maker


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Thread Hijack
> 
> @Scott
> 
> How did you do that Twitter picture linky thing?


Just google Twitter buttons. Ive got one stored thats a VW camper but its a bit too big for here to run alongside the signature. Some quite cool ones by all accounts.



Ming said:


> LOL
> Been doing it for years mate
> Used to do it at work at times much to the annoyance of my boss!!:thumb:
> Glad it makes you smile!!
> ...


:thumb: Always nice to have a giggle and lighten the mood. 
Scott the swirl destroyer:lol:


----------

